
The New CQL Optimization Dashboard in Scylla Monitoring Stack 2.2 - PeterCorless
https://www.scylladb.com/2019/03/28/the-new-cql-optimization-dashboard-in-scylla-monitoring-stack-2-2/
======
PeterCorless
If you found the CQL optimization dashboard handy, here's more best practices
to get the most out of your database, from yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19501959](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19501959)

